# Dental Abscess



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Has there ever been, apart from DR/DP of course, anything so viciously bastard painful as a dental abscess ? :shock:

I've had one for the last three days and I'm stunned by how painful it is ! My cheek has swollen up like a canon ball ! Sob. I'm on antibiotics but the nasty little shister who masquarades as my GP wouldn't give me any super powerful painkillers. "Just gargle with saltwater and take a Ibuprofen every four hours". FOUR HOURS !!!!!! I need instant pain relief !

Any advice before I cut my head off?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

anbesol is the best thing without prescription its an antiseptic and an anistetic(sp)

its in a little bottle and look like piss but its good stuff,either than that disolve an aspirin on the area


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Cheers JC, I'll try that. I'm going to kill someone if I don't get rid of this pain soon.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

if it's a wisdom tooth get it pulled ASAP, because even if the pain goes away it will come back if the wisdom tooth is in a bad position.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

swill a little whiskey round it. it'll clean it and numb it a bit. bonjela might help a little


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

Poor Martin! I've been there... twice! Ouch! Why the hell doctors won't give serious painkillers for things like this, I'll never know.

*Don't* disolve aspirin on your gums, for goodness sake! I did that and my mouth was full of ulcers by the following morning. My dentist told me he'd never seen anyone's gums in such a bad state. The aspirin eats away at your gums. However, it does help a little, in the sense that the burning pain of the aspirin distracts your mind a bit from the pain of the abcess. Mind you, if you're in as much pain as I was, then you'll do anything to ease the pain, so I suppose a few nasty mouth ulcers is the lesser of the two evils...

I took a massive dose of Diazepam, too, the last time this happened to me. I only slept for fifteen minutes, but it did seem to help.

You could try a hot water bottle. If that doesn't help, then try frozen peas. Dentists say that either hot or cold could help. Neither helped me, mind.

Once the anti-bionics work and the abcess goes down, make sure you get it seen to. If you don't, it'll most likely swell up again.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

martin, your fan club is anxiously awaiting an update on your tooth! please report.


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

OOOOOOWWWWWCCCHHH!! Particully to asprin thing!! I lived off panadol with my wisdom teeth blister thing.Still have them in thou cause too scared to get them out!Luckily havn't bothered me for years now(knock on wood and throw salt over shoulder!!) Someone said if you put a clove on it it helps. I'v never tried it but supposidly it numbs area?? Good luck.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

cloves or clove oil really help with toothache. i'm not sure with abcesses though because often they're away from the surface. might be worth a try


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Cheers troops. The swelling went down rapidly, all of a sudden, last Friday, and thankfully the pain went down to a dull throb. All gone now. I tried Clove oil but apart from burning my flesh away, it didn't do much. I wouldn't wish that pain on anyone....eeek....


----------

